# My Best Friend



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Heard an old theme song from a TV show and had to put my friends images to it
Some of the "mature" folks will remember the TV show that the song came frome


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Alan,

I loved it and the song is so fitting. You have some great pictures in your video.

Awesome!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Alan your relationship with Tuff dog is inspiring, and a pleasure to get a peek at through your posts here.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

solinvictus said:


> Alan,
> 
> I loved it and the song is so fitting. You have some great pictures in your video.
> 
> Awesome!!!!





mylissyk said:


> Alan your relationship with Tuff dog is inspiring, and a pleasure to get a peek at through your posts here.


Thanks my friends. He certainly changed my life. Had he not decided to come live with me I never would have experienced the pleasure of him or this fine group of people


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

GREAT VIDEO!! You definitely have something very special with Mr. Tuff.

I guess I am one the the *mature folks*. "The Courtship of Eddie's Father"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the video, song and the show. I knew it as soon as I heard it. It was one of my favorite shows.....thanks for sharing, Alan.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dating myself here as well since I recognized the song and have always liked it--your video with Tuff was perfect!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job on the video. Tuff is a special boy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Alan - I hope you don't mind but after showing your video to DH he asked me about Tuff Dog's Story. I remembered reading it but couldn't quite remember exactly how he came into your life so did a search and finally found it. I am sure there are alot of newer members here who would enjoy so I just cut and pasted it into this thread.

7/27/08 
*TUFF dogs Story* 
Several folks had asked about how *Tuff* dog lost his leg and how I ended up with him. I have finally gotten around to it so here goes.

*Tuff* was born with his mothers cord wrapped around his leg and it was severely deformed. My Friends and neighbors got him from the breeder and after the vet recommended an amputation they had the operation performed.

He spent the time before I got him roaming the neighbors farm. Last summer he started to walk through the woods and visit with my wife and I. We took up a lot of time with him and I guess he needed that because his visits became more frequent. Do not get the wrong impression, his previous owners are great folks they just did not have the time to spend with *Tuff* that he required. 

This spring they asked if we wanted him. My wife and I have been "empty nesters" for 3 years since we had to have our 15 year old poodle put down, so we were a little hesitant even though we enjoyed his visits. When they said they needed to find him a home we decided to take him in as not to have them give him to someone else. *BEST* thing we ever did.

He had never been in a house before so after a good bath we introduced him to the cats and the living room. (The Cats are still not sure about him even though *Tuff* seems to be afraid of them) He has great manners and I guess he just naturally was house broken because he will go to the door when the time comes and woof.

He really is my best buddy!! I could go on about what a great dog he is....but you all know how wonderfull Goldens are!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great job on the video. Tuff is a special boy.


Thanks Rob. Ive said this before........he is a spacial guy however no more so than all of our Golden friends

Terry I certainly do not mind you re-posting his story! Thanks.

Thanks all.
Al & TuffDog


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a special video of your beautiful Tuff. The theme song is perfect.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a great video..I love Tuff and that song.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice video and great story. Yeah, I was in elementary school when I watched that show!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Such a beautiful video. Thanks so much for posting Tuff's story. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan and Tuff*

I am one of the "mature" folks-I recognized the song immediately and I believe the show was "Eddie's Father."

Another great video of Tuff-a heartgrabbing one!! I enjoy your posts about TUFF, so much.

I can't get over HOW MUCH Tuff looks like Tucker!! They could be brothers!!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Such a great video....warms my heart.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

so nicely done . . . smiling big : )


----------

